# Franck Violin Sonata



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This piece is something special. Out of all violin sonatas it must be one of the best after the Kreutzer. That wonderful recurring motif that is powerfully reiterated in the finale just does it for me. Absolute splendour from a very underrated composer. One thing though, is Franck Belgian, French, or Dutch?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. It's very good. Whoever transcribed it for flute, quite Franckly, should be shot!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

beetzart said:


> This piece is something special. Out of all violin sonatas it must be one of the best after the Kreutzer. That wonderful recurring motif that is powerfully reiterated in the finale just does it for me. Absolute splendour from a very underrated composer. One thing though, is Franck Belgian, French, or Dutch?


He *was born at Liège*, in what is now Belgium (though at the time of his birth it was part of the United Kingdom of the Netherlands.
So here is your answer.


----------

